# JH Legacy Idolized



## beezneez (Apr 29, 2015)

I may be a bit late to comment, but in case not I just wanted to add that I bought a 2015 baby from this breeder as well. The stallion is Thritys Jester but JH Leg Id also has some of the similar lines and he is bred for the same purpose. The baby u looked at was probably one of the appendixes - all of them were nice! 

I plan to use my girl for AQHA all-around (HUS, horsemanship, trail and showmanship). I didnt know anything about this breeder till the spring when I called in hopes he had what I was looking for. He breeds for both form and function - beautiful confirmation that doesnt break down by age 10! I can say that I am extremely pleased with his breeding program (which includes a lot of Winchester which I was looking for) and his ethical approach to the business. He's been in the game a while - not surprised!!

Good luck with your baby search, whatever u choose!!


----------



## beezneez (Apr 29, 2015)

Ooops - "Windchester" is the correct spelling, in case u want to google it


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Coming from a non QH background (so take with a grain of salt), I'd make sure the mare he bred to had giant feet so that the baby has a chance at normal sized feet. That stallion's feet are smaller than my old pony's were!!


----------

